# Reputable Breeders and DNA Profile



## calliegal235 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sure many of you have seen this, but it was new to me, as of this week, and I am sharing a link to a page which shows a particular breeder's information, as given by the breeder. I was especially interested in the section "Parent Dog Health Tests," which you can see when you scroll down near the end of this page. You may need to copy and paste this link into new tab. Of particular interest to me, was the "DNA Profile." Not all the breeders on this website, where this page is, have that item.
Angel Bay Maltese in Texas | Find your Maltese Puppy | Good Dog
Quote from this breeder: _ We put health and temperament above small size and tiny muzzles. I try to breed dogs that will bring joy to me or their new owners for as long as possible without health issues, and be beautiful the entire time.~_
That's the kind of breeder I'd like.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Katherine is an excellent, ethical breeder. Health and temperament should always be most important criteria when breeding.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Under Moms and Dads, the Master you see is my Casper. He is a retiree from Katherine , originally from Angela White in Korea.


----------

